# How to repair a 'snapped' front end damper?



## devon.bradbury.93 (Sep 14, 2014)

I've a 1919, or earlier, BSA MK IV with a front end damper that I accidentally snapped while attempting to unfuse. Of course I can't pay a photo for some odd reason, but for you who know who I'm referring to, the pin that extends into the neck from the outer knob where the crossbar meets the front handlebar/fork riser. 
Would anyone have a clue as to how I could even find out how to get AT the inner workings to ascertain the damage? And I'm obviously in need of PERIOD AUTHENTIC replacement parts for this, should you have any leads. 
Cheers, and I'll attempt a photo inclusion yet again.


----------

